# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Lahden Autokori hakeutuu konkurssiin

## killerpop

Etelä-Suomen sanomat tietää kertoa, että Scanian sopimusvalmistaja, Lahden Jokimaalla toimiva Lahden Autokori Oy hakeutuu konkurssiin. Konkurssi jäi ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi, kun Scania ilmoitti, että se siirtää koko linja-autovalmistuksen omalle tehtaalleen Puolaan.

http://www.ess.fi/?article=428149

----------


## Nak

Myös Ylen radiouutisissa oli tästä äskettäin juttua.
Mikä olisi estänyt Lahtea jatkamasta itsenäisenä korittamona? Saahan kai Scanialtakin ostettua pelkän alustan. Samalla olisi voitu palata myös korittamaan Volvon ja jonkun muunkin alustan päälle? 

Loppuuko Omniexpressin valmistus kokonaan, vai kävikö tässä vanhanaikaiset ja tuotanto jatkuu Puolassa?

----------


## bussifriikki

Surullinen uutinen. Viimeinen iso suomalaiskorittaja sulkee ovensa.




> Mikä olisi estänyt Lahtea jatkamasta itsenäisenä korittamona? Saahan kai Scanialtakin ostettua pelkän alustan. Samalla olisi voitu palata myös korittamaan Volvon ja jonkun muunkin alustan päälle?





> _Autokori ei tuotantoon liittyvien syiden vuoksi ole voinut toimia muiden merkkien sopimusvalmistajana, joten vaihtoehtoja tuotannon uudelleen järjestämiselle ei näin lyhyellä aikavälillä ole olemassa, hallituksen puheenjohtaja ja pääomistaja Juhani Saario sanoo._

----------


## vristo

Olihan uutinen! Eli hyvästi mm. OE320LE.  :Sad:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Vissiin tuo Scalan valmistuksen lopettaminen heijastuu tähän. Scalaa on kuitenkin tullut niin paljon viime vuosina tehtaalta ulos, että uskon sen olleen yksi syy.

----------


## bussifriikki

Tämä vain vajaa kuukausi sitten julkaistu lehdistötiedote oli vielä toivoa täynnä.

----------


## sm3

http://yle.fi/uutiset/lahden_autokor...rssiin/6826129

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Todella ikäviä tietoja suomalaisen teollisuustuotannon tilanteesta myös tällä alalla (varsinkin siis jatkona kaikille metsäyhtiöiden, mobiililaitevalmistuksen, telakoiden etc. uutisille).

----------


## 339-DF

> Todella ikäviä tietoja suomalaisen teollisuustuotannon tilanteesta myös tällä alalla (varsinkin siis jatkona kaikille metsäyhtiöiden, mobiililaitevalmistuksen, telakoiden etc. uutisille).


Suomalaisella teollisuudella on kaksi suurta ongelmaa, jotka oikeastaan kietoutuvat yhteen. Kehitysmaat sananmukaisesti kehittyvät, jolloin tavara voidaan valmistaa muuallakin. Ja palkkataso siellä on aivan toinen kuin täällä.

Impivaaralaisuutta tai ei, suomalaisen teollisuuden pitivät pystyssä korkeat suojatullit ja Neuvostoliitto. Enää ei ole kumpaakaan, on vain maita, joissa työläinen ei ikinä tule saavuttamaan samanlaista elintasoa kuin joskus saavutti Suomessa. Teollisuuden katoamisen myötä katoaa myös osaaminen. Sitä on tuskallista luoda uudelleen tyhjästä, jos joskus pitäisi.

----------


## kuukanko

Lahden Autokorin perustaessa Jokimaan tehtaan 2007 yrityksessä oli tehty laskelmia, kannattaako tehdas tehtä Suomeen vai Itä-Eurooppaan. Yrityksen tilanne voisi nyt olla aivan toinen, jos tehdas oli tehty 2007 Puolaan tai johonkin muuhun Itä-Euroopan maahan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suomalaisella teollisuudella on kaksi suurta ongelmaa, jotka oikeastaan kietoutuvat yhteen. Kehitysmaat sananmukaisesti kehittyvät, jolloin tavara voidaan valmistaa muuallakin. Ja palkkataso siellä on aivan toinen kuin täällä.


Tähän pitäisi osata vastata kehittymällä sellaisessa, missä halpa työvoima ja suuret sarjat eivät ole kilpailukykyisiä. Suuret määrät samanlaisia busseja voi olla pahinta mahdollista tässä mielessä. Sillä määrät ovat liian pieniä korkeaan tuotantoteknologiaan, eli edellyttävät suurta ihmistyön osuuttaa. Mutta määrät ovat liian suuria vaativaa ihmistyötä edellyttävään yksilöllisyyteen, johon halvan työvoiman sarjatuotannossa ei enää pystytä.

Hyvä esimerkki on Valtran traktorituotanto, joka ostaa alihankintana ohjaamot pohjanmaalaiselta Junkkarilta (tai tarkemmin samaan konserniin kuuluvalta Maaseudun koneelta). Traktoreita valmistetaan enemmän kuin Lahden Autokori tekee (teki) busseja, mutta kiinalaiset ovat kerta toisensa jälkeen hävinneet alihankintasopimuksen suomalaisille. Kiinalaiset tekisivät kyllä edullisesti tuhat samanlaista ohjaamoa. Mutta kun Pohjanmaalla ei ole tehty suunnilleen yhtään samanlaista ohjaamoa, vaikka ohjaamoja on tehty jo tuhansia.

Menestyksen avain on siinä, että traktorituotanto on viety pidemmälle kohti asiakasta kuin esim. autotuotanto. Asiakas tilaa ohjaamoonsa mitä tarvitsee ja haluaa. Tuotantolinja sitten tekee juuri sellaisen traktorin, kun asiakas halusi. Ja kuitenkin kilpailukykyiseen hintaan verrattuna siihen, joka jättää asiakkaan toiveiden toteuttamisen asiakkaalle itselleen. Tämä taas on mahdollista siten, että korkean osaamisen kautta erilaisten ohjaamojen tuotanto on suunnilleen samanhintaista kuin samanlaistenkin ohjaamojen tekeminen. Se vaatii osaamista tuotannon suunnittelussa ja ohjaamisessa, sekä itse asennustyössä.

Varmaan tuotanto- ja tuotefilosofia ovat myös asennekysymys. Yritys voi valita, haluaako se tehdä rahaa halvalla bulkilla vai vaativalla osaamisella. Ahneus johtaa yleensä ensimmäiseen, kunnianhimo ja ammattiylpeys jälkimmäiseen. Jälkimmäiselläkin voi tulla erittäin hyvin toimeen, eikä tarvitse lähteä kehitysmaihin puristamaan viimeistä senttia tuotantokustannuksista.

En väitä, että traktorituotannon ideat voidaan toteuttaa bussituotannossa. Mutta ehkä bussituotannossa peli on menetetty jo siinä, että yritetään kilpailla sellaisten bussien markkinoilla, jotka ovat houkuttelevan suuret. Sillä silloin ne markkinat ovat myös hinnaltaa huonoimmat ja niillä pärjää se, joka tekee mahdollisimman halvalla, ei mahdollisimman hyvää. Jos on bussibusineksessa, pitää katsoa, mikä siellä on uutta ja innovatiivista, teknisesti vaativaa ja haastavaa. Ja jos on rahkeita, pitää suuntautua sinne ja jättää suurien sarjojen standardit dieselbussit niille, joilla ei ole kunnianhimoa, ainoastaan rahanhimoa.

Antero

----------


## iTapio

Menee nyt jälkiviisasteluksi, mutta ihmettelin kovasti sitä että he ajoivat oman tuotannon alas ja ryhtyivät pelkäksi Scanian sopimusvalmistajaksi. Nähtiinhän tämä kehitys jo Volvon kohdalla  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Menestyksen avain on siinä, että traktorituotanto on viety pidemmälle kohti asiakasta kuin esim. autotuotanto. Asiakas tilaa ohjaamoonsa mitä tarvitsee ja haluaa. Tuotantolinja sitten tekee juuri sellaisen traktorin, kun asiakas halusi. Ja kuitenkin kilpailukykyiseen hintaan verrattuna siihen, joka jättää asiakkaan toiveiden toteuttamisen asiakkaalle itselleen. Tämä taas on mahdollista siten, että korkean osaamisen kautta erilaisten ohjaamojen tuotanto on suunnilleen samanhintaista kuin samanlaistenkin ohjaamojen tekeminen. Se vaatii osaamista tuotannon suunnittelussa ja ohjaamisessa, sekä itse asennustyössä.
> 
> Antero


Näinhän se suomessa oli myös linja-autokoriteollisuudessa pitkälle 1970-luvulle asti. Yhtiöt tilasivat autot tarkasti sellaisina kuin halusivat, ja useammat korivalmistajat tekivät lähes kaikki mahdollisesti asiakkaan toivomat muutokset ja lisäykset perusyksikköön. Tällöin asiakkaiden oman kiireellisyyden (autot oli saatava mahdollisimman nopeasti käytettäväksi) Wiima alkoi tuottaa ensimmäisenä "liukuhihna-autoja" varastoon, josta asiakas sai perusvarustellun auton vaikka heti ostoreissullansa mukaan, ilman kuukausien odottamista. Tämä on siis ollut suomalaisessa linja-autojen korirakentamisessa jo hallussa. Nykyinen tilanne valtaviin massatuotantoihin hyvin tarkasti rajattuina ajankohtina on ihan nykyisen kilpailuttamismallin ja rakenteen syytä ja seurausta: jos parhaan katteen ja varmimman voiton saat aina tarjoamalla kohteeseen uutta kalustoa, se johtaa siihen että aina kilpailutusten myötä tulee suuret uusien autojen hankintaryppäät jotka pääsääntöisesti kohdistuvat samaan ajankohtaan. Lisäksi kilpailuvaatimukset ovat yleensä niin yleisiä ja tarkasti määriteltyjä, että variaatioita ei voi eikä saa tulla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:45 ----------




> Menee nyt jälkiviisasteluksi, mutta ihmettelin kovasti sitä että he ajoivat oman tuotannon alas ja ryhtyivät pelkäksi Scanian sopimusvalmistajaksi. Nähtiinhän tämä kehitys jo Volvon kohdalla


Asiantuntija en ole, mutta olettaisin siihen vaikuttaneen useampien seuraavien syiden:

-variaatioiden määrä supistuu ja mahdollisten "harvinaisten" alustojen kohdalla tehtävän ylimääräisen lisätyön määrä vähenee.
-olettaisin Scanian jakavan "enemmän" tietoa tulevista suunnitelmista, eli mahdolliset muutokset alustarakenteissä eivät tule korivalmistajalle täytenä yllätyksenä vaan niistä on jo joku haju ja mahdollisesti piirustuksia joihin on jo soviteltu oma korituotanto.
-oletan etä tällä sopimusvalmistajuudella on tullut jonkinmoinen alennusprosentti alustojen hankintaan.
-jonkinlainen "varmuus tulevasta" on ollut, vaikka se ei nyt kestänyt tätä kauempaa. Lyhyellä tähtäimellä moinen sopimusvalmistaminen antaa takuuta ja varmuuttaa toiminnan jatkuvuudesta mutta nykymaailman taloustilanteessa tämä 5 vuottako kestänyt tilanne on varmaan maksimi mitä varmuutta tuosta saa.

Ja varmasti moni muu syytä, mitä ei tässä kohtaa vain ymmärrä.

----------


## Samppa

> Lisäksi kilpailuvaatimukset ovat yleensä niin yleisiä ja tarkasti määriteltyjä, että variaatioita ei voi eikä saa tulla.


Tuossa putosin kärryiltä  :Frown:

----------


## Zambo

> Menee nyt jälkiviisasteluksi, mutta ihmettelin kovasti sitä että he ajoivat oman tuotannon alas ja ryhtyivät pelkäksi Scanian sopimusvalmistajaksi. Nähtiinhän tämä kehitys jo Volvon kohdalla


Todennäköisesti ilman diiliä sopimusvalmistamisesta tuotanto olisi ajettu alas jo vuosia sitten. Lahden tuotteita ostettiin pitkälti alustan takia ja vaihtoehtoisia ostajia kiinnostavia alustoja ei kovin montaa ole tarjolla.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tuossa putosin kärryiltä


Pahoittelut hieman epäselvästä selityksestäni. 
Tarkoitin kommentillani sitä, että nykyään kilpailutuksissa ajoneuvon ominaisuudet on määritelty niin tarkasti (ja käsittääkseni sanktioita välttääkseen mallit on hyväksytettävä kilpailuttajalla) että käytännössä tilaajaan määrittelemänä kalustoon ei tule variaatioita. Ja miksi kukaan haluaisi maksaa tilatessaan x autoa, että niihin tulisi keskenään poikkevia tekijöitä jos niitä ei edellytetä tai mahdollisesti edes hyväksytä kilpailutetussa liikenteessä? Tämä siis viittauksena Antero Alkun "haikailuun" siitä kuinka traktorien valmistuksessa ei ole rakennettu kahta samanlaista ohjaamoa. Suuntautuminen suuriin, samanlaisiin eriin on siis tullut ainakin osittain siirtymisestä kilpailuttamiseen eikä niinkään kuljetusalan yrittäjien omasta aloitteesta tai tarkoitusperistä.

----------


## Nak

2008 PL sai vielä Flyeria Volvon alustalla. Ovatko nuo viimeiset uudet Lahti-Volvot? 
Milloin Lahti on tehnyt viimeiset uudelleenkoritukset? SL:lle ainakin vielä 2004 on tehty niitä, mm. #685-688.

bussifriikki: Tarkotinkin lähinnä, että miksei Lahti olisi voinut jatkaa itsenäisenä korittamona aluksi hankkimalla erikseen Scanian alustaa ja myöhemmin vaikka Volvoa ja jotain muuta. Vai oliko kaikkien nykykorien oikeudet myyty Scanialle, jolloin olisivat jääneet täysin tyhjän päälle?

Nythän Kiitokori voisi laajentaa Kausalasta Jokimaalle. Olisi työntekijät ja tilat valmiina, jotta saataisiin pitkästä aikaa laadukkaita kotimaisia kaupunkibusseja  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> bussifriikki: Tarkotinkin lähinnä, että miksei Lahti olisi voinut jatkaa itsenäisenä korittamona aluksi hankkimalla erikseen Scanian alustaa ja myöhemmin vaikka Volvoa ja jotain muuta.


Niin, se olisi ollut minustakin hyvä ratkaisu. Todella ikävää, että perinteinen perheyritys ja merkittävä osa suomalaista linja-autohistoriaa tuhoutuu.

----------


## sm3

*Ladecin toimitusjohtaja: Autokorin pelastaminen oli mahdotonta
*http://yle.fi/uutiset/ladecin_toimit...otonta/6833872

----------


## bussifriikki

*YLE*: Europarlamentaarikko Sirpa Pietikäinen: Linja-autojen valmistus pidettävä Suomessa

http://yle.fi/uutiset/europarlamenta...omessa/6830132

----------


## sm3

*Lahden Autokorille saattaa löytyä jatkaja
*
http://yle.fi/uutiset/lahden_autokorille_saattaa_loytya_jatkaja/6849017

----------


## bussifriikki

> *Lahden Autokorille saattaa löytyä jatkaja
> *
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/lahden_autokorille_saattaa_loytya_jatkaja/6849017


Kas kas. Mielenkiintoista.

----------


## sm3

*Lahden Autokorin tuotanto aiotaan käynnistää uudelleen*
http://yle.fi/uutiset/lahden_autokor...elleen/6854232




> Lahden Autokorin tuotanto aiotaan käynnistää uudelleen. Neuvottelut Scanian kanssa ovat hyvässä vaiheessa, ja näillä näkymin yritys aikoo tilata Lahden autokorilta 122 bussia.
> 
> Mikäli sopimuksen teknisistä asioista päästään yhteisymmärrykseen, noin 150 työntekijän työsopimuksia jatketaan yli puolella vuodella.
> 
> Konkurssipesän hoitajan Mikko Tiilikan mukaan tilaus on jo niin varmalla pohjalla, että työntekijöiden kanssa on tehty alustavasti parin viikon sopimus. Sopimuksia jatketaan edelleen, kun tilaussopimus on saatu virallisesti allekirjoitettua.
> 
> Tiilikka pitää tilausta Lahden Autokorille näytön paikkana. Yritykselle etsitään yhä jatkajaa.
> 
> Lahden Autokori hakeutui konkurssiin pari viikkoa sitten.

----------


## Nak

> *Lahden Autokorin tuotanto aiotaan käynnistää uudelleen*
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/lahden_autokor...elleen/6854232


ESS tarkentaa, että kyseessä on keskenjääneiden bussien valmistus loppuun

http://www.ess.fi/?article=430066

----------


## kuukanko

Tämän päivän Hesarin mukaan Lahden Autokorin konkurssipesä ja Scania ovat sopineet OmniExpress-tuotannon jatkamisesta Lahdessa huhtikuun loppuun asti.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tämän päivän Hesarin mukaan Lahden Autokorin konkurssipesä ja Scania ovat sopineet OmniExpress-tuotannon jatkamisesta Lahdessa huhtikuun loppuun asti.


Ilmeisesti siis vain jo tilatut 340- ja 360-mallit vielä valmistetaan?

----------


## kuukanko

> Ilmeisesti siis vain jo tilatut 340- ja 360-mallit vielä valmistetaan?


Myös 320LE:t. Samoin Scania ottaa myös uusia tilauksia vastaan.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onko jo tiedossa, että jatkuuko näiden valmistus Puolassa? Ja onko 320 edelleen mukana, siis tuo normaali 3-askelman malli?

----------


## Nak

> Tämän päivän Hesarin mukaan Lahden Autokorin konkurssipesä ja Scania ovat sopineet OmniExpress-tuotannon jatkamisesta Lahdessa huhtikuun loppuun asti.


http://www.hs.fi/talous/Lahden+Autok...a1381482116924

----------


## Nak

Lokakuussa olleilla Busworld messuilla Scanian edustajat toteaa, että kysyntää riittää Omniexpressin osalta ja halua valmistuksen jatkamiselle olisi. Jäin kuitenkin siihen käsitykseen, että valmistusta ei jatketa.(Huhtikuun jälkeen) http://www.ammattiautot.fi/uutiset/s...bussimoottori/

----------


## Bussimies

http://yle.fi/uutiset/entisen_bussiv...imisti/6955924

----------


## kuukanko

Etelä-Suomen Sanomat: Bussienteon jatkuminen häämöttää Lahdessa

Uutisen mukaan Scania olisi siis hankkimassa LAK:n entisen tehtaan itselleen.

----------


## kaakkuri

Hieno uutinen jos noin käy.

Isompi omistaja tuo voimaa myyntiverkkoon ja sitä kautta tuo tuotteelle laajemmat markkinat. Niillä ei tietenkään tee mitään, jos tuote tai valmistus ei ole kunnossa, mutta sen voi tehdä Lahdessa. Tai se tehdään Puolassa kuten Volvolla.

----------


## Nak

Kävi mielessä, että oliko Scania yrittänyt aiemmin ostaa LAK:ia? 
LAK ei myynyt, joten Scania uhkasi vetäytyä yhteistyöstä ja LAK meni konkurssiin. Nyt Scania voi tulla paikalle "pelastavana enkelinä"..

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

No ei se nyt ihan noinkaan ole. Todella hienoa, jos toiminta jatkuu.

----------


## tkp

> No ei se nyt ihan noinkaan ole.


Miten se sitten meni?

----------


## kuukanko

> Miten se sitten meni?


Jos netistä katsoo Lahden Autokori tulostietoja, niin ainakin se on ollut viime vuodet raskaasti tappiollinen ja taloustietojen perusteella se oli konkurssikypsä konkurssin tullessa. Taisi Saario keksiä vaan syntipukin Scaniasta.

Etelä-Suomen Sanomien paperiversiossa tuota Scanian jatkoaietta oli selostettu tarkemmin niin, että tehtaan tuotanto jatkuisi vielä 1,5 vuotta ja lisävuodesta olisi optio.

----------


## tkp

Työt Lahden Autokorilla jatkuvat http://yle.fi/uutiset/tyot_lahden_au...tenkin/7032490

----------


## kuukanko

Scanian lehdistötiedote: Scania varmistaa Scania OmniExpress -linja-autojen tuotannon jatkumisen Lahdessa

----------


## aulis

Pelastaako tämä myös OmniExpress 320 LE -uutuuden?

----------


## kuukanko

> Pelastaako tämä myös OmniExpress 320 LE -uutuuden?


Tietääkseni kyllä ja ensimmäisen valmistus alkaa piakkoin.

----------


## Karosa

> Tietääkseni kyllä ja ensimmäisen valmistus alkaa piakkoin.


Scanialta sanottu että Demon pitäisi syntyä huhti-toukokuun aikoihin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Scanialta sanottu että Demon pitäisi syntyä huhti-toukokuun aikoihin.


Sopivasti ennen Bus 2014 -näyttelyä.

----------


## Overdriver

> Scanian lehdistötiedote: Scania varmistaa Scania OmniExpress -linja-autojen tuotannon jatkumisen Lahdessa


Jatkuuko toiminta nyt sitten Scanian nimellä, ei Lahden Autokorin?

----------


## hana

> Tietääkseni kyllä ja ensimmäisen valmistus alkaa piakkoin.


Olisi ihan mukava nähdä, jos vaikka joku tarjoaisi tätä uutta kaupunkimallia esim. kehäradan valmistumisen vuoksi tulevaan suureen kilpailutukseen.

----------


## Star 701

> Jatkuuko toiminta nyt sitten Scanian nimellä, ei Lahden Autokorin?


Epäilen, että Scanian nimen alla toimintaa tullaan jatkamaan..  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Epäilen, että Scanian nimen alla toimintaa tullaan jatkamaan..


Tuoteethan ovatkin jo Scanian nimellä.

----------


## Overdriver

> Tuoteethan ovatkin jo Scanian nimellä.


Yhdenlainen temppu tuokin. Olikohan tapahtumaketju ennalta täysin suunniteltu ruotsalaisten toimesta...

----------


## Zambo

> Yhdenlainen temppu tuokin. Olikohan tapahtumaketju ennalta täysin suunniteltu ruotsalaisten toimesta...


Taisi tuossa tapahtumaketjussa olla aika monta muutakin osatekijää kuin Scania. Scaniahan on tehtaaseen upottanut rahaa jo ennen konkurssia ja konkurssin jälkeenkin, ilman takeita jatkosta konkurssin jälkeen.

----------


## Waltsu

Pelastetaan duunit ohjelmassa pohditaan, miten yrityksen talous saadaan kuntoon ja mistä rahat itse toiminnalle? Konkurssia viime syksynä hakenut Lahden autokori oli talousvaikeuksissa 2010-luvun taitteessa. Yrityksessä aloitettiin rivakat terveyttämistoimet ja suunta alkoi kääntyä. Yritys haki konkurssia, kun sen ainoa päämies halusi siirtää tuotannon halvempaan maahan.

http://areena.yle.fi/radio/2191494

----------


## bussifriikki

Scanian tytäryhtiö jatkaa OmniExpressien valmistusta Lahdessa
http://www.scania.fi/uutiset/press-r...lmistusta.aspx

----------


## tkp

Konkurssipesältä haetaan korvauksia irtisanomisista.

http://yle.fi/uutiset/vuokratyovoima...kuista/8621637

----------


## bussitietäjä

En löytänyt tälle oikeaa ketjua mutta Scania lopettaa bussikorien tuotannon Lahdessa  ainakin 260 työttömäksi
https://www.iltalehti.fi/talous/a/2b...9-6c657e4fd146

----------


## Eppu

> En löytänyt tälle oikeaa ketjua mutta Scania lopettaa bussikorien tuotannon Lahdessa  ainakin 260 työttömäksi
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/talous/a/2b...9-6c657e4fd146


Niin, kovin montaa vuotta ei tätä iloa kestänyt. Ottaen huomioon viime viikkojen tehtaiden lopettamiset, ei voi oikein muuta ihmetellä kuin minkä takia emme lähtisi EU:sta. Ruotsilla, jolla on oma valuutta, menee moninkertaisesti paremmin. Meillä on sen sijaan hallitus jota kiinnostaa muiden maiden talouden paikkaaminen sekä vieraiden maiden kansalaiset joilla kuullemma on "hätä". Aika erikoinen arvojärjestys mielestäni...

----------


## Ivecomies

> En löytänyt tälle oikeaa ketjua mutta Scania lopettaa bussikorien tuotannon Lahdessa  ainakin 260 työttömäksi
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/talous/a/2b...9-6c657e4fd146


Nyt käy näköjään Scaniallekin samalla tavalla kuin Volvon Tampereen bussitehtaalle kävi 12 vuotta sitten, ja Volvon tapaan nyt Scaniakin aikoo todennäköisesti siirtää kaiken linja-autotuotannon Puolaan. Ainakin Volvon tapauksessa syynä oli kustannukset, kun tuotanto on Puolassa paljon halvempaa, ja oletan että tässäkin tapauksessa on kyse melkolailla samoista asioista kuin Volvolla 12 vuotta sitten, eli siirretään tuotanto kokonaan Puolaan, kun se on halvempaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:33 ----------




> Nyt käy näköjään Scaniallekin samalla tavalla kuin Volvon Tampereen bussitehtaalle kävi 12 vuotta sitten, ja Volvon tapaan nyt Scaniakin aikoo todennäköisesti siirtää kaiken linja-autotuotannon Puolaan. Ainakin Volvon tapauksessa syynä oli kustannukset, kun tuotanto on Puolassa paljon halvempaa, ja oletan että tässäkin tapauksessa on kyse melkolailla samoista asioista kuin Volvolla 12 vuotta sitten, eli siirretään tuotanto kokonaan Puolaan, kun se on halvempaa.


Ite en pidä tätä uutista mitenkään yllättävänä, kun olin ollut jo kauan varautunut siihen, ettei SOE:n kohtalo ole välttämättä kovin aurinkoinen.

----------


## tkp

Ylen uutisessa haastateltu tehtaan pääluottamusmies kertoo yhden syyn joka varmasti on myös vaikuttanut lopetuspäätökseen. Paikallisliikenteessä siirrytään yhä enemmän sähköbusseihin ja näitä ei Lahdessa tehdä vaan Scanian sähköbussien valmistus on Puolassa.

https://areena.yle.fi/1-50308299

----------


## kuukanko

Ylipäätään Scania heräsi sähköbussivallankumoukseen tosi myöhään ja on tuotteineen nyt jälkijunassa kilpailijoita. Scania panosti kaasubusseihin, mutta veikkasi selvästi väärää hevosta ja joutunee maksamaan siitä kovan hinnan.

----------


## Ivecomies

Koska valmistuu viimeinen bussi SOE:n tehtaalla vai onko tuotanto jo päättynyt?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Koska valmistuu viimeinen bussi SOE:n tehtaalla vai onko tuotanto jo päättynyt?


Ensi vuoden alussa loppuu Ylen uutisen mukaan: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11556936

----------


## Melamies

Ministerit vierailivat Lahdessa Scanian tehtaalla:

https://areena.yle.fi/1-50639569

----------


## Ivecomies

Osaisiko muuten kukaan luetella että mitkä kaikki Suomen tähän mennessä toimitetut Scania Suburbanit ovat SOE:n valmistamia? tiedän kyllä että suurin osa liikenteessä olevista Suburbaneista ovat Puolassa tehtyjä, mut tiedän myös että osa Subeista ovat myös SOE:n korittamia. Ja mitkä ovat viimeisimmät SOE:n valmistamat bussit Suomessa?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Valmistetuista yksilöistä ei ole minulla tietoa, mutta toivon totisesti, että Suburban säilyisi tuotannossa tämän jälkeenkin. Olen ajanut Suburbanilla ja Citywidellä, enkä keksi juuri mitään, mikä olisi Citywidessä paremmin. Laatuvaikutelmassakin Suburban vetää pidemmän korren. Ongelma on tietysti se, että Suburbanin tyyppiselle autolle ei taida olla kysyntää kuin pohjoismaissa.

----------


## canis lupus

> Olen ajanut Suburbanilla ja Citywidellä, enkä keksi juuri mitään, mikä olisi Citywidessä paremmin. Laatuvaikutelmassakin Suburban vetää pidemmän korren. Ongelma on tietysti se, että Suburbanin tyyppiselle autolle ei taida olla kysyntää kuin pohjoismaissa.


Samaa mieltä että Suburban on huomattavasti parempi kuin Citywide mutta uusimmat Volvot kyllä peittoavat Suburbanit mennen tullen ajettavuudessa sekä etenkin ergonomiassa

----------


## Ivecomies

> Valmistetuista yksilöistä ei ole minulla tietoa, mutta toivon totisesti, että Suburban säilyisi tuotannossa tämän jälkeenkin. Olen ajanut Suburbanilla ja Citywidellä, enkä keksi juuri mitään, mikä olisi Citywidessä paremmin. Laatuvaikutelmassakin Suburban vetää pidemmän korren. Ongelma on tietysti se, että Suburbanin tyyppiselle autolle ei taida olla kysyntää kuin pohjoismaissa.


Eiköhän Suburbanin tuotanto jatku Slupskin tehtaalla entiseen malliin, jo nytkin suurin osa Suomen teillä liikkuvista Suburbaneista ovat siellä valmistettuja. Ja uskoisin myös että kaikki Ruotsiin ja Norjaan toimitetut Suburbanit ovat Puolassa tehtyjä, kun siellä on kuitenkin tuotantokapasiteetti paljon suurempi kuin SOE:llä Lahdessa. Samalla periaatteellahan mentiin myös Volvolla ennen Tampereen tehtaan sulkemista, kun jo ennen kuin Volvo sulki Tampereen tehtaan vuonna 2008, niin suurin osa 8700/8700LE-autoista tehtiin Puolassa samoista syistä luulisin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja uskoisin myös että kaikki Ruotsiin ja Norjaan toimitetut Suburbanit ovat Puolassa tehtyjä


Jokimaalla on joku aika sitten näkynyt isoja sarjoja mm. Länstrafikenin, Västtrafikin ja Ruterin väreissä.

----------


## jommi

> Osaisiko muuten kukaan luetella että mitkä kaikki Suomen tähän mennessä toimitetut Scania Suburbanit ovat SOE:n valmistamia? tiedän kyllä että suurin osa liikenteessä olevista Suburbaneista ovat Puolassa tehtyjä, mut tiedän myös että osa Subeista ovat myös SOE:n korittamia. Ja mitkä ovat viimeisimmät SOE:n valmistamat bussit Suomessa?


Lahdessa koottuja on mennyt ainakin seuraaville liikennöitsijöille Suomeen: Koskilinjat 8 kpl, HELB 27 kpl , Mennään Bussilla 4 kpl, Nobina 46 kpl,  Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne 9 kpl, Savonlinja 9 kpl, Revon Turistiliikenne 4 kpl, Koiviston Auto 13 kpl ja OTP 36 kpl.
Tuoreimpia taitaa olla parhaillaan valmistumassa oleva loppuerä Oulun Taksipalvelulle tilatuista yli 30 autosta. 
Vientiin Lahdesta on mennyt Suburbaneita ainakin Ruotsiin, Norjaan, Viroon, Tanskaan, Saksaan, Hollantiin, Tsekkeihin, Espanjaan ja Ranskaan

----------


## Ivecomies

Mille yhtiölle viimeiset SOE:n korittamat Scaniat menivät? ja koska ne valmistuivat?

----------


## Melamies

ESS kertoi perjantaina, että Kemppi Group ostaa Lahden Autokorin, sittemmin Scanian käytössä olleen tehdaskiinteistön Lahdessa ja muuttaa sen omistamansa Kempowerin käyttöön sähköajoneuvojen latauslaitteita valmistavaksi tehtaaksi.

----------

